# terminate pregnancy?????



## Bronson (Nov 3, 2009)

In the event my dog ties up with the wrong stud, what can be done to terminate the pregnancy? What is the time frame that I have to terminate? What are the dangers and risks that I should be aware of? Thanks, Bronson


----------



## jmejiaa (Dec 8, 2009)

Spay the dog and you don't have to worry bout any accidents  Plus there are added health benefits.


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

You might want to talk to your vet about that. They used to have a mismate shot but I believe it is no longer used. I think the only option is to spay.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

You wouldn't have to worry about something like that if the dog was spayed,or being watched closely 24/7.
What do you mean exactly by wrong stud? If the other dog has good temperament and such,I think it would be ok to keep the pups.
But I don;t know anything about breeding dogs. Hope someone else can give better advice.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

i think he means they will be mutts, did a stay hope the fence? i also believe the only option is to spay, i know thats the only option we offer!!! do you know the stud or did she tuen up prego unexpectedly?


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Spay and abort.


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Xiahko said:


> What do you mean exactly by wrong stud? If the other dog has good temperament and such,I think it would be ok to keep the pups.
> But I don;t know anything about breeding dogs. Hope someone else can give better advice.


I assume he means it wasn't the breeding he was intending with regards to lines etc. and that temperament wasn't the main concern.


----------



## Xiahko (Feb 24, 2010)

Ah ok. Just wondering. I don't breed, so I don't know anything about it.
My family growing up had always been rescued dogs off the street or shelter,and they always got them fixed.

OP: I hope all turns out well.


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

I would think that if it's anything you have to question,then abort it.
And if you're having to ask these questions then you're not ready to breed in the first place.
And I hate to sound like the biotch (really I try not to),but are you asking this question because your unspayed bitch is around multiple unneutered males?
If it's already a done deal I would ask a vet the best way to be done with it


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

There is a mismate shot that they can give, I think its within 72 hours of the breeding. However, I've always heard that there are dangers and complications when using that. One story I heard many years ago involved a female who was given the shot and ended up giving birth to one large, deformed, stillborn puppy. So it didn't cancel the pregnancy, just screwed it all up.

If you're going to be breeding, this shouldn't even be a question. Keep your bitch under lock and key and don't let her near "the wrong stud."


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

dixieland said:


> I would think that if it's anything you have to question,then abort it.
> And if you're having to ask these questions then you're not ready to breed in the first place.
> And I hate to sound like the biotch (really I try not to),but are you asking this question because your unspayed bitch is around multiple unneutered males?
> If it's already a done deal I would ask a vet the best way to be done with it


:goodpost::goodpost::goodpost::goodpost:

I agree. If you have to ask questions like this you def should not be breeding. And if you're not an established kennel, I don't think you should be breeding. Spay the bitch and you'll be fine.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'm not familar with a shot you can give or know what the complications would be with one,but if you have a female in your breeding progam and don't want her spayed,wait until the pups are born and then just cull the pups.It might not sound nice buts it's better than unwanted mutts.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

Your not going to like this, but ever since I seen this thread I feel the need to respond. I mean this in the nicest way possible.

Since you chose to not spay your dog and use her for breeding, it is your responsibility to be sure she is not bred with the wrong male. Please watch her 24/7. Those pups did not ask to be concieved and if you watch your dog then abortion and culling will not be necessary. Even after she is bred to the right male, she can be bred again. The pups can have multiple fathers. 

Take care.


----------



## Bronson (Nov 3, 2009)

I dont recall saying that she actually tied up. I was only looking for information about the shot. I forgot what they called it and the time frame to use it. Thanks Bahamutt99. Bronson


----------



## MoPulldogs (Dec 30, 2008)

The only SAFE option is to keep your female away from all other dogs while she is in heat.

There is a mismate shot but be aware not all vets are willing to give the shot…for several reasons. You must take your dog in as soon as possible, they recommend within in 72hrs, but no later than 7 days after the accidental breeding. The shot doesn’t always work. There is a possibility she will still have the pups. They can be perfectly healthy or they might suffer deformities/ health problem.

You also need to be aware that there is a very high incidence of females that have received the mismate shot that develop pyometra later in life. Pyometra is a very serious uterine infection that is life threatening if it goes unnoticed.

Here is the problem… in the US there is basically NO/VERY Little research that is done or even has funding available for female dogs relating to control of heat cycles. This is due in large part to the HSUS/Humanics and the “SPAY/NEUTER” programs that are aimed at pet owners. While I am not against spaying …it is not always an option for a female working dog that is still proving her value to an owners kennel.

This leaves very few options for sporting/working dog owners. Even in 2010 there is still VERY little known about how hormones control the heat cycles of dogs. You would think that they would be similar to humans but this is very far from the truth.

Also please also know that dogs do not necessarily have to “tie” in order for the female to become pregnant.


----------



## s.mariegreene (Oct 24, 2008)

the mismate shot can also kill your female ....at least that is what a vet told me


----------



## MoPulldogs (Dec 30, 2008)

s.mariegreene said:


> the mismate shot can also kill your female ....at least that is what a vet told me


The risk death is associated with severe/fatal bone marrow depression. There is also a risk of cystic ovaries.


----------



## teasha (Aug 3, 2010)

I was lying in bed last night and another thought crossed my mind. I have seen dogs whos pups were aborted in late pregnancy and it was very tramatic to those dogs. 
One seemed to be looking for her pups and another tried nursing a ball.


----------



## PrairieMoonPits (Dec 16, 2009)

Bitches going through a false pregnancy will do the same thing teasha. I have a female who recently went through a falsey and is now trying to nurse the stray kittens that were dumped on our property. She thinks they are hers. It is posible for any intact female to go through a false pregnancy and look for young or "create young" out of stuffies or another animals young. Also to the poster.... if you can't fully watch an intact female which in season Spay her. Its whats best for the female in that case.


----------



## SARGEnNIKITA (Jan 3, 2010)

Bronson said:


> I dont recall saying that she actually tied up. I was only looking for information about the shot. I forgot what they called it and the time frame to use it. Thanks Bahamutt99. Bronson


Bronson I think you may be taking some of the replies a little hard... There are many people here who believe that breeding should be left to the reputable kennels and u have to agree... If you are mating your dog just to mate than IMO it's wrong... You can do as you please the only thing I suggest is to research how many "pit bull" type dogs are killed each year because there are not enough responsible homes and ask yourself if you want to add to the problem or not... Are you willing to risk your pups?


----------

